# Can't clear "furthest page read" (Paperwhite)



## guybrush (Dec 25, 2014)

I have no sucess clearing the "furthest page read" in "Manage Content" in my amazon account. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to make sure the basics are covered first...

Your Paperwhite does have WiFi turned on and is connected to your account?

Betsy


----------



## guybrush (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Find the book in MYC&D.

Click the 'actions' button (looks like this: ... ) to the left of the title.

The pop up has a cover image and a list of things you can do. Third one down is "clear furthest page read."

When you click that, you get this message:

Are you sure you want to reset your furthest page read for <Book Title>? The next time you open this book on one of your devices, we will use that as the furthest page read. Learn more

At that point you can cancel or click the button that says "clear furthest page read." If you do, you get a confirmation. If you cancel the pop up just goes away.

What the message means, among other things, is that if your book *is open* on your kindle when you do this, you won't have changed anything. So if you're at 80% and have NOT closed the book and gone to home first, when you open your kindle again you'll be on that book and you'll still be at 80%. It will seem like it didn't work. But it sort of did: 'cause the book is open on your kindle at 80% so that's what 'furthest' was reset to. So: for best results be sure the book is not open *on any device (check back up kindles and apps)* when you do go to clear it.

It's also worth mentioning that on the newer Kindles, at least, it's not really any longer saving the 'furthest' page read, but, rather, the _most recent_ page read. What this means, practically, is that, if I go to read a book that my brother has already read to the end (he shares my account), it's going to be at the end when I open it on my kindle. But, as soon as use 'go to' and start back at the beginning, that will clear and now the most recent point is wherever I leave off.


----------



## guybrush (Dec 25, 2014)

Whether the book is closed or not when resetting the "furthest page read" seems to make no difference. The books just don't get reset. However, I found that if, after resetting "furthest page read," I manually go back to the cover the book on the Kindle, then the "furthest page read" is reset. Is the latter part of the normal procedure?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the thing: if the book is on page 80, say, and you do a reset, and then go to the book and open it, it's still on page 80. So now the new 'furthest/last page read' is still page 80. Or rather, it's page 80 again.

BUT, if you are, say, at the end of the book and want to be on page 80, but it's not holding, GO TO page 80 and then do the page reset. When you open the book again it'll be at page 80.


----------



## guybrush (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting, as far as I can tell, nowhere is that explained, at least not on amazon. Thanks for the info!


----------

